# iChat user's



## Nono59200 (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour


Ayant peu damies sur iChat ou ayant un compte AIM. Je suis à la recherche de personnes souhaitant discuter.


Bonne année à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Nono59200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Ayant peu damies


 
C'est c'laaaaaa, oui.


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

Nono59200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Ayant peu damies sur iChat ou ayant un compte AIM. Je suis à la recherche de personnes souhaitant discuter.
> ...



Nan, mais file moi directement le lieu du rendez-vous. C'est l'internet 2.0, l'ami ! On nique et on passe à autre chose. Toutes ces manières pour attirer des proies l'air de rien, ça a a vécu.


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

Laisse tomber, ca pécho pas ici, le dernier plan cul, c'était avec le chien d'un légume masqué :sick:


----------



## Nono59200 (12 Janvier 2010)

Super vos réponses, je suis en couple et je ne recherche en aucun cas un "plan cul".


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaami
naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaami


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

Nono59200 a dit:


> Super vos réponses, je suis en couple et je ne recherche en aucun cas un "plan cul".


Ichat n'est qu'un moyen technique parmi tant d'autres. Par exemple ici, c'est un forum, on échange, on s'informe, on s'engueule, on se vanne&#8230; bref on discute.
La seule question est de quoi ?
Le monde est merveilleux, ici les discussions sont regroupées  par thèmes, avec des sujets.
Quand vraiment on ne sait pas de quoi parler, il y a, en haut du Bar, un minibar, qui est un chat à la ichat/msn etc. où tu croiseras de sympathiques membres de notre merveilleuse communauté, membres qui ne manquerons pas de t'ouvrir au monde merveilleux des discussions sans sujet, qui finissent toujours par des chans&#8230; des vannes de cul.

Bienvenue sur nos forums, attention à la marche.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

Nono59200 a dit:


> Super vos réponses, je suis en couple et je ne recherche en aucun cas un "plan cul".



Le soucis est que te signaler femme, homme, marié(e) célibataire, bigame voire polygame, à priori, ne change rien à la mauvaise interprétation de ton post


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaami
> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaami




Tu veux être mon nami ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> un minibar, (...) où tu croiseras de sympathiques membres de notre merveilleuse communauté,


 
Ouais, enfin...
Hmm !
Bref.

Si, ouais, y en a des sympas.
Des fois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tu veux être mon nami ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tu veux être mon nami ?


Et toi ?!...


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

Nono59200 a dit:


> Super vos réponses, je suis en couple et je ne recherche en aucun cas un "plan cul".



Merde, j'me prends encore un vent !


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Merde, j'me prends encore un vent !




Vu que t'acceptes pas les ajouts à la liste d'amis, c'normal un peu non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Nono59200 a dit:


> Super vos réponses, je suis en couple et je ne recherche en aucun cas un "plan cul".


 
Plan-cul ?

Plan-cul, plan-cul, plan-cul - ce n'est pas ce dessinateur qui dessinait des colombes et des Chirac à la une du Monde à une époque ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Plan-cul ?
> 
> Plan-cul, plan-cul, plan-cul - ce n'est pas ce dessinateur qui dessinait des colombes et des Chirac à la une du Monde à une époque ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ...Quand vraiment on ne sait pas de quoi parler, il y a, en haut du Bar, un minibar, qui est un chat à la ichat/msn etc. où tu croiseras de sympathiques membres...




Grug, tu le fais exprès, dis-moi ?! Le monsieur il a dit qu'il cherchait pas des plans cul !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Merde, j'me prends encore un vent !


 
Ah ça, se prendre un vent dans un plan cul... Tu méthane que t'ais pas d'amis !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Le mieux c'est d'utiliser la bonne version hiChattes


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5350987 a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux c'est d'utiliser la bonne version hiChattes


avec le plugin pedfouf 2.1 bien sûr.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Pauvre Nono59200, qu'ont-ils fait de ton beau sujet ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Nono, relève-toi, ils sont devenus fous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pauvre Nono59200, qu'ont-ils fait de ton beau sujet ?!...



C'est vrai.
Pensons à cet homme ésseulé qui pensait trouver amour et réconfort au coin du net.
Il va rentrer chez lui. Sa femme l'attendra avec son journal et ses charentaises comme tous les soirs. Elle aime que son mari soit bien quand il rentre
Il boira son verre de vin devant le cheminée en attendant que madame serve la soupe puis s'essuie les mains sur son tablier.
Mais ce soir, Nono sera triste.
Oui Triste.
Personne ne veut être son ami sur nainternet. Ils ne font rien qu'à tous se moquer de lui.
Les gens sont méchants.
Alors après la soupe qu'il aura avalé à grand renforts de sluurp chluiiiirp, il coupera un gros morceau de pain en sortant son couteau de sa poche, posera une belle tranche de fromage de tête dessus et essuiera discrètement une larme pendant que sa femme lui amène le clafoutis.

Ils regarderont une rediffusion de la Classe puis peut-être un DVD de Derrick.
Madame s'endormira en ronflant légèrement.
A la fin de l'épisode, Nono la réveillera doucement pour l'emmener jusqu'au lit.
Et ils dormiront
Jusqu'à demain.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pauvre Nono59200, qu'ont-ils fait de ton beau sujet ?!...



Ils l'ont plombé


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ils regarderont une rediffusion de la Classe puis peut-être un DVD de Derrick.



tu t'es encore mélangé avec le fil des années 80


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Pensons à cet homme ésseulé qui pensait trouver amour et réconfort au coin du net.
> Il va rentrer chez lui. Sa femme l'attendra avec son journal et ses charentaises comme tous les soirs. Elle aime que son mari soit bien quand il rentre
> Il boira son verre de vin devant le cheminée en attendant que madame serve la soupe puis s'essuie les mains sur son tablier.
> ...


C bô !...


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est beau et chiant à la fois, on dirait du Balzac


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et ils dormiront
> Jusqu'à demain.



Comme d'habitude...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C bô !...




Beau et triste à la fois.
C'est la recette du succès.
On devrait en faire un film.
En relief.


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est beau et chiant à la fois, on dirait du Balzac


Fab payé à la ligne :affraid: c'est terrible l'audio visuel&#8230;


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Beau et triste à la fois.
> C'est la recette du succès.
> On devrait en faire un film.
> En relief.




On sait qui c'est qui les écrivait les épisodes à ambiance dramatique dans Premier poutoux


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pauvre Nono59200, qu'ont-ils fait de ton beau sujet ?!...




Beh c'est rigolo, quand même, cette démarche. C'est pas la première fois qu'on voit ça. J'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de chercher des contacts pour discuter, ni même comment ça peut fonctionner. J'ai plutôt tendance à penser que les réseaux sont des moyens de réaliser un potentiel de communication, mais qu'en aucun cas ils le créent. Hein, pour parler, c'est quand même péréférable d'avoir des choses à se dire, nan ?

Facebook est un bon exemple de l'amalgame entre potentiel et moyens je trouve. On y croise une nuée de gens qui n'ont rien à se raconter, voire rien à raconter, mais qui racontent quand même. Alors ils se retrouvent dans des groupes contre le racisme, la police, pour l'alcool obligatoire. Au mieux, les murs de ces groupes demeurent vide, au pire, il deviennent des peintures illisibles d'orthographe sacrifiée.

Alors, Nono, tu veux causer de quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Fab payé à la ligne :affraid: c'est terrible l'audio visuel



non, à la ligne, c'est pour la pêche.


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> non, à la ligne, c'est pour la pêche.


Prends pas la mouche, ca va


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Prends pas la mouche, ca va


Elle a un petit cul, mais j'y arriverai.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Janvier 2010)

Moi je suis d'accord avec jugnin. 

Des contacts oui, mais pour quoi foutre?
Parler de quoi?

J'imagine : 

"Ca va?"
"Ouais. Et toi?"
...
"Ben... ça va".
"Alors euh... comme ça t'es inscrit sur macgé aussi".
"Oui. Et toi?"
"Ben euuuh... Oui."


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, ça va Bobby ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Sinon, ça va Bobby ?


Ca va et toi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca va et toi?



Tiens salut Bobby, ça fait plaisir!


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca va et toi?



A.S.V. ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est beau et chiant à la fois, on dirait du Balzac



Balzac c'est le derrick de la littérature   

Dans ma tête le père Goriot avait la tête de l'inspecteur allemand d'ailleurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5351040 a dit:
			
		

> Balzac c'est le derrick de la littérature



ou l'inverse


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca va et toi?


Ah nan, pitié !...
Pas lui !... :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca va et toi?




Bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Bien.



et la petite santé?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Ca commence à devenir pire que fesses book ici


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2010)

Z'êtes des hyènes  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Faudrait savoir, l'autre jour tu les traitaient de chacals.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2010)

Oui, aussi


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2010)

a mangé des tomates farcies


----------



## Gronounours (12 Janvier 2010)

Farcies à quoi ? Non parce que ça peut changer vachement la donne.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Z'êtes des hyènes  :love:



En même temps, une hyène, pourvu qu'elle ait iChat, il paraît que ça peut faire un ami utile.
Faut aimer les "" c'est tout.

C'est un peu con, une hyène, ça ricane tout le temps.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Wai mais quand tu as une hyène comme pote, personne ne vient te faire chier.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

Y aura ptet même des vieux...    



gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, aussi



Bah voilà


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2010)

Voui, mais il ne veux pas causer à des vieux sur iChat : il veut des plan "c*l"


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

il n'a jamais précisé l'âge, tu as toutes tes chances


----------

